

Ask HN: How might the TPP affect the software industry - pohatu

I know none of us have access to read it, so we have to rely on leaked passages -- but how might the TPP affect the software industry?
======
bmart95
I don't think it has that much of an impact. If you want to outsource work
overseas, that's what you're going to do. But when you're a top tier company
with big budgets, you're going to want people who work on your court, there's
a huge incentive to bring them on campus. In short, the TPP is probably not
going to change it too drastically.

